# CPB Exam-Helpful Tips PLEASE!



## mbartgis29 (Dec 9, 2015)

I am looking to take my CPB exam sometime next year. Any suggestions on the best way to prepare for this exam (besides purchasing the AAPC study manual and quizzes)? I have read from several other posts that this exam is extremely difficult; this was coming from people who have been in the billing field for years! I passed my CPC in April, but would like to take earn my CPB. Needless to say I am already discouraged after reading several posts about the difficulty of the exam. I've been working in my physician's office for 4 years, but have not had direct billing experience; only entering/posting charges. I did earn my Medical Billing & Coding Certificate last year, so I do have books to study from in regards to billing. Any help/thoughts from experienced CPB's is MUCH appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Carolyn CPB CPC (Dec 14, 2015)

I am looking for similar suggestions. I have taken the self study program & have the books & took the test once & missed by a few points & need to retake as well.


----------



## tera828@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2016)

mbartgis29 said:


> I am looking to take my CPB exam sometime next year. Any suggestions on the best way to prepare for this exam (besides purchasing the AAPC study manual and quizzes)? I have read from several other posts that this exam is extremely difficult; this was coming from people who have been in the billing field for years! I passed my CPC in April, but would like to take earn my CPB. Needless to say I am already discouraged after reading several posts about the difficulty of the exam. I've been working in my physician's office for 4 years, but have not had direct billing experience; only entering/posting charges. I did earn my Medical Billing & Coding Certificate last year, so I do have books to study from in regards to billing. Any help/thoughts from experienced CPB's is MUCH appreciated. Thanks for your time.



I just took CPB in December and passed the first time but I have almost 20 years experience. I am great at studying but awful at tests due to nerves. The CPB exam is 200 questions. You can miss 40 questions at the most to get 70% passing grade. If timing is your issue then break test into sections and time frame allotted for each section. 5 hrs and 40 minutes = 340 minutes. Do the easy questions first. Then go back over test -question by question -on the ones that needed more time. On the ICD & CPT books affix your section tabs for easy access to each section. Make notes in the related book like notes for Diagnosis in the ICD book and Procedures in the CPT & HCPCS books. Notes about the Carriers & Laws can be written in front of HCPCS. That's what I did. 
 I set up mock exams at home using Chapter quizzes & Sample Exam in back of Study Guide book... I wrote answers on separate paper so I could keep doing it. These mock exams give you 190 questions-14 chapters w/ 10 questions and 50 on Sample Exam. Then set a timer for 340 minutes and just keep doing this until you get it down well under 340 minutes with a passing score of 70% or 133 correct. 
 I passed the first time. Not by much but I passed. You know the old saying" What do they call a Dr. that passed his board exam by 1 point.... Doctor. Same as the one that got 100%
 Good luck on your next test. I hope this helps.


----------



## staanaangela (Jul 26, 2018)

tera828@yahoo.com said:


> I just took CPB in December and passed the first time but I have almost 20 years experience. I am great at studying but awful at tests due to nerves. The CPB exam is 200 questions. You can miss 40 questions at the most to get 70% passing grade. If timing is your issue then break test into sections and time frame allotted for each section. 5 hrs and 40 minutes = 340 minutes. Do the easy questions first. Then go back over test -question by question -on the ones that needed more time. On the ICD & CPT books affix your section tabs for easy access to each section. Make notes in the related book like notes for Diagnosis in the ICD book and Procedures in the CPT & HCPCS books. Notes about the Carriers & Laws can be written in front of HCPCS. That's what I did.
> I set up mock exams at home using Chapter quizzes & Sample Exam in back of Study Guide book... I wrote answers on separate paper so I could keep doing it. These mock exams give you 190 questions-14 chapters w/ 10 questions and 50 on Sample Exam. Then set a timer for 340 minutes and just keep doing this until you get it down well under 340 minutes with a passing score of 70% or 133 correct.
> I passed the first time. Not by much but I passed. You know the old saying" What do they call a Dr. that passed his board exam by 1 point.... Doctor. Same as the one that got 100%
> Good luck on your next test. I hope this helps.




how's the completion of claim forms? do you need to complete it with the information given to you????


----------



## larrynormangarcia (Sep 17, 2020)

I am taking the CPB course now via AAPC and I have been in Accounts Receivable for 20 years and there are many billing related questions such as which payer to bill if this circumstance, etc... and I am having a bit of difficulty as some questions on the test, were not covered in the courses and it would be knowledge that you just have from experience.


----------

